# On hr23-600, how do I change which DVR to record from on whole home set up?



## joebas (Jan 1, 2007)

Hello,
I have an HR34 and HR24 on a Whole Home set up. Currently my H23-600 HD receiver has the HR24 as the first option to record form and I constantly have to manually change it to the HR34. Doe anyone know how I can change this on the H23? I searched here for days on it, but I have not been able to find anything that clearly states how to change this. Thank you!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I assume you mean an H23 and not HR23. I don't believe there is a way to change the default DVR that is used for recordings.

- Merg


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm new to the HR34, and am interested in the same subject. For a while it seemed it was using the DVR I last used for a specific channel, but I don't know now. 

In the meantime if you can't set a recording from the '34 itself, you might try using the DIRECTV® web site or the iPad app.


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

The default DVR for a whole-home receiver is the DVR whose IP address was acquired first by the receiver. You could try unplugging the power from your HR24, then try resetting the H23 and HR34 (make sure the HR24 is still unplugged). After the H23 acquires the HR34 as the default DVR, you can then re-power up the HR24. If that doesn't work, try reversing the order (ie shut down the HR34 first, before resetting the other two boxes).

Hope that helps.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

[Artie Johnson]

Veeeeerrrrryyy interrrrrresssssting!

[/Artie Johnson]

How did you figure that out?!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> How did you figure that out?!


I'm not sure it's IP addresses as much as DECA nodes.
Having a couple of DVRs & a receiver, doing a system reset has changed the DVR order.
From a bit of playing around with DECA nodes, it seems one node will be the master. If this stays online, all the other nodes can be rebooted and come back with the same order [node number].


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> I'm not sure it's IP addresses as much as DECA nodes.
> Having a couple of DVRs & a receiver, doing a system reset has changed the DVR order.
> From a bit of playing around with DECA nodes, it seems one node will be the master. If this stays online, all the other nodes can be rebooted and come back with the same order [node number].


Hey VOS.

So, when you reset your DVRs and receivers, the DVR order (as seen on the Whole Home Status page: Menu, Whole Home, Status) reverts back to a particular order, or DVR on top of the list?

On my system, the order in which DVRs and receivers are powered up first (while others are powered down) will determine the order of my DVRs.

I'm running MRV via ethernet (with exception of HR34 and H25, which are connected by two separate WCCKs) so perhaps that has something to do with it and why I had deducted that acquisition was based on which IP address was found first (which are static, by the way).

D


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> [Artie Johnson]
> 
> Veeeeerrrrryyy interrrrrresssssting!
> 
> ...


So, did it work on your end?

VOS had posted earlier that it was based on DECA nodes and not necessarily IP addresses.

I am able to change the order, at least the DVR on top of the list, by powering up receivers in a specific order. But then again, I'm running MRV via an ethernet/DECA hybrid, not entirely via DECA.

EDIT: Forgot to answer your question. How did I figure it out? Coincidence, I suppose. A power outage a while back reset the receivers and I noticed that the DVRs available on the H25 and H24 had dropped off. After doing a couple of resets, I noticed that the order of the DVR lists were different on the two receivers. After a little trial and error, I was able to manipulate the order.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

DBSNewbie said:


> Hey VOS.
> 
> So, when you reset your DVRs and receivers, the DVR order (as seen on the Whole Home Status page: Menu, Whole Home, Status) reverts back to a particular order, or DVR on top of the list?
> D


It has been some time since I had this configuration, and I was looking at the drop down choice on the H25, but not looking at the whole home menu.
Whether IP or DECA, I'd guess taking the whole system down and powering up the desired DVR first and then followed by the receiver would set the default/first option to the DVR you want.

With DECA, I've removed one or two and powered them back up and the node list has stayed the same across off the receivers, which suggests their is a node that is reporting to the others which node they are as they come back on line.


----------



## joebas (Jan 1, 2007)

DBSNewbie said:


> The default DVR for a whole-home receiver is the DVR whose IP address was acquired first by the receiver. You could try unplugging the power from your HR24, then try resetting the H23 and HR34 (make sure the HR24 is still unplugged). After the H23 acquires the HR34 as the default DVR, you can then re-power up the HR24. If that doesn't work, try reversing the order (ie shut down the HR34 first, before resetting the other two boxes).
> 
> Hope that helps.


This worked, thank you very much!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

What I tested today and worked:

Confirmed that it was defaulting to the HR24 consistently on hitting R.

Took the '24 *offline by doing a RBR.* While it was booting, hit R on another show, and it defaulted to the offline unit, then said it was unavailable. Then showed me the HR34, which I chose OK on.

After the '24 was back online, five tests showed it now defaulted to the '34.

It may not be necessary to mess around while the "undesired" default box is rebooting; perhaps someone else can test that.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

DBSNewbie said:


> I am able to change the order, at least the DVR on top of the list, by powering up receivers in a specific order. But then again, I'm running MRV via an ethernet/DECA hybrid, not entirely via DECA.


I've since confirmed that, at least for my setup, all I have to do is a reset of the* DVR that I don't want as the default *to be recorded to; seems to then search and lock onto the unit that wasn't powered down.


----------

